

Is Boston The Next Hot City For Entrepreneurs? - derekc
http://www.businessinsider.com/is-boston-the-next-hot-city-for-entrepreneurs-2010-6?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+typepad/alleyinsider/silicon_alley_insider+(Silicon+Alley+Insider)

======
derekc
What's as equally important to note is the young brain power in the area. Over
400k students in the city and its surrounding areas. Higher-education
institutions like Harvard, M.I.T, Tufts, BC, BU, to name a few.

You can also find cheap places to live in many parts of Boston. Lower cost of
living in Boston than say, in NYC.

If you really do need to get to NYC, you can vie for a train ride there (~200
miles).

